# New Goats!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I saw this buck at the show in September and he never seemed to leave my mind so I decided just to bite the bullet and get him. He's Kids Corral PT Cruiser. (At least that's what I'm naming him. LOL) He has massive potential and gorgeous udders behind him. Not to mention he's polled and moonspotted too!









While we were there I looked at her doelings for sale but preferred a mature doe so she offered me Kids Corral PB&Abe's Civil War. I couldn't leave without her so here she is too...









I had no intention what so ever to get anymore does but what did I do? Got Civil. Now we're done, just going to get kids born and work on getting some of our herdname in the show ring. Wish us luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have heard those words out of your mouth way to many times this year! 

Well you know that i think Civil is beautiful


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I love your buck! He's handsome!!!! 

Your doe is pretty to.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Now Ashley, I thought we did the "no more black bucks" chant :wink: 

They are beautiful Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I know, what was I thinking??? I needed another buck like a hole in the head. He's going to be used a lot though. Can't wait!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 4 bucks and five does at the moment :shock: But I am going to pick two more does up and possibly sell one of the does I have now...

I saw Civil at a show earlier in the year, but I just saw her in the pen, not in the ring.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I have 19 does and 5 bucks. Still too many, but I can't help myself!

Who are you selling? I can't wait to see my babies coming in December!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am selling Beri, bred to Kazam. I am keeping my numbers low so I can keep some of my bucks' babies! I can't wait until kidding season!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Ashley, you make me LOL!!! :lol: They are both beautiful and that buck is going to give you some fab kids!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice udder on your doe and good looking buck. And we think we have too many bucks. 3 to 43 does. Crazy.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I love that doe! She's so pretty!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking doe. Kids Corral is awesome. Hey MCF, if you ever sell Upset, coulda let me know? I *almost* bought her when she was for sale, decided against it, and now really want her! Oh, and did you sell Meredith?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll let you know if we ever do  Yes we sold Meredith, she is now in Fort Meyers Florida.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm going to keep a few doe kids from each of my bucks too and then some of the older girls might have to go. I am already planning to sell a couple of the first fresheners once they kid out, but we'll have to wait and see who else.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have any Does except for Beri that I am planning to sell. I just can NOT wait to see the kids this kidding season!!!! And the show season ) I especially can't wait to see Hollywood's kids!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

oh i can see why you got them. that doe is great & so is the little buck


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are both sure to add more beauties to your herd...he is a cutie and Civil has a really awesome udder...what color is she? Shaved down like that you can see she is 2 different colors but what 2?


----------

